# Nurburgring Opening times 2004 18th/19th Sept



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The opening dates for the Nurburgring have been posted so are we doing it again this year ;D Scotty? Â [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
http://www.nuerburgring.de/eng/frame_04.htm


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ooops <blush> :-[

I meant to post this on here at the beginning of the week. I've been through the dates and it's likely I won't be going until September.
There are not many full weekends available and most collide with booked holidays at work. This is the problem when you work in a three man team and we all want to go together.

It will be interesting to see how many people say they'll go only to drop out again. I'm not a sceptic but this has happened for the last three years. :-/

Lets see what Stu and Rob think about dates.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I hope you weren't talking about me   

I had a valid reason and actually lost money after booking all the Eurotunnel and hotels, etc

  

September might be more suitable for me and providing you don't actually need to partake of a training course and I actually have a job... then I'm a definite!!!! ;D ;D ;D

Oh and lets hope I have no more incidents... 2003 was a VERY bad year


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I know you was joking but just to be clear no I didn't mean you. It was pointed at the many who find it easy to type "I'll come" and then when it comes to commiting suddenly disappear.

I really hope you can come this year as it will be great and it will also mean you are over 2003. :-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I'm easy, what ever dates apeal to the majority i'm happy to go along with. 
Another excuse not to sell the car ;D


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

There's only one weekend where the Ring is fully open in Sept 18th-19th so shall we pencil it in. Â


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Sept means I'll probably have the 350bhp 3.2 manual by then ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> There's only one weekend where the Ring is fully open in Sept 26th-27th so shall we pencil it in. Â


I'm up for an early season SAS style skirmish for a day and a half (April/Early May?) and then go for the August or September option.

Rob sent me the Byrne Up dates and they are pretty much going every month from May through to end september.

The 26th/27th September looks a good date also.

Jeez........I can't wait ;D [smiley=dude.gif]



























;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2004)

could be interested as well


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> There's only one weekend where the Ring is fully open in Sept 26th-27th so shall we pencil it in. Â


Suits me - consider it pencilled and I'm pressing very hard!!


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Can I open this up to the Z4um users?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I see no reason why not.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Scotty can you get prices from byrnup if thats how you spell it please. ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There are already a couple of irons in the fire.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Cool!!! 

Depending upon dates, we could be up for this!!!



> There are already a couple of irons in the fire. Â


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> There's only one weekend where the Ring is fully open in Sept 26th-27th so shall we pencil it in. Â


Rob, where does it say that? 27th is a Monday :-/

Byrne Up are going the prior weekend (18*19) and that suits me, but Stu is not so sure. I don't mind any weekend in September whether it's with Byrne Up or just making our own arrangements, but I definitely can't go in August.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Got the dates wrong :-[

18th 19th is the only full weekend in Sept .

:-[


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Got the dates wrong Â :-[
> 
> 18th 19th is the only full weekend in Sept .
> 
> :-[


Any problem with that weekend? I know from Stu that it clashes with the Ryder Cup, but I don't think he's playing and I know he's got Sky+


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

That weekend suits me and I've booked it off now ;D
I'll post these dates on the title now so everyone can see them 
Jonah


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> That weekend suits me and I've booked it off now Â ;D


Me too! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're a DEFINITE for the 18th/19th Sept!!!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cool. Â 8)

No news from me yet re ByrneUP plus other iron in fire. 

I've been too busy with work etc Â :-/


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Thats not good enough 



> Cool. Â 8)
> 
> No news from me yet re ByrneUP plus other iron in fire. Â
> 
> I've been too busy with work etc Â :-/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

You've probably got this today thru the post but for those that haven't :

Return Ferries (Dover - Calais)
Support van
3* en-suite hotel
Breakfast
Evening Meal with wine
Route to the 'ring
Guides at the 'ring
Ringside support
Lunchtime BBQ at the 'ring

4 days (Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon)
Â£385 car & driver
Â£165 passenger

3 days (Fri, Sat, Sun)
Â£340 car & driver
Â£120 passenger


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Prices seem good to me just have to decide on 3 or 4 days. What did we do last yr was that 4 days ? 
Is it possible to do as we did last yr arranging our own crossing using Euro Tunnel and making our own way ?
B4 you say anything I've got SatNav now ;D

Havent had anything through the post though. :-/

Jonah



> You've probably got this today thru the post but for those that haven't :
> 
> Return Ferries (Dover - Calias)
> Support van
> ...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Any problem with that weekend? I know from Stu that it clashes with the Ryder Cup, but I don't think he's playing and I know he's got Sky+ Â


Looks like I've got a decision to make then. Shame that so far this year the 2 main weekends I want to go on (Isle of Man and this) clash with my own golfing exploits and then Europe's Â [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The one I'm playing in is an annual team event (through my old school) and the Ryder Cup is well.....the Ryder Cup! Â Only happens every 2 years.....

Oh and Mark.......


> Sept means I'll probably have the 350bhp 3.2 manual by then ;D


WTF? I've been out of the TT fold for too long.....any proof the DSG box can handle this? What are the mods?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Stu

It says "manual"... :

I DO hope the manual 3.2 can take 350bhp ;D ;D



> Looks like I've got a decision to make then. Shame that so far this year the 2 main weekends I want to go on (Isle of Man and this) clash with my own golfing exploits and then Europe's Â [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> The one I'm playing in is an annual team event (through my old school) and the Ryder Cup is well.....the Ryder Cup! Â Only happens every 2 years.....
> 
> ...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Yep, would prefer if we had option to book our own crossings like last year if that's agreeable to ByrneUp.

As for accommodation, I'd want 3 nights - Friday, Saturday, Sunday, with a view to catching an early Eurotunnel Shuttle out on Friday and a 4pm CET or so one back on Monday.

Does this fit with you guys?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Suits me  Hopefully Jason will be coming also.
Which car will you be taking Rob or will it be both 
Jonah



> Yep, would prefer if we had option to book our own crossings like last year if that's agreeable to ByrneUp.
> 
> As for accommodation, I'd want 3 nights - Friday, Saturday, Sunday, with a view to catching an early Eurotunnel Shuttle out on Friday and a 4pm CET or so one back on Monday.
> 
> ...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Suits me Â  Hopefully Jason will be coming also.
> Which car will you be taking Rob or will it be both Â
> Jonah


Cool, give Jason our regards

Tough one re which car - depends on the weather, but more than likely the Elise


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

Paul who do I need to contact, etc to get this info in the post ??



> You've probably got this today thru the post but for those that haven't :
> 
> Return Ferries (Dover - Calais)
> Support van
> ...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.byrne-up.co.uk/


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll speak to Simon and see if he's up for something similar to last year. It seemed to work out well for everyone and there is something fun about the bike vs car banter.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> http://www.byrne-up.co.uk/


cheers ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Looks like I'm coming then...better go and book those 2 days off.

I'm looking forward to the drag races away from the peages already......


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2004)

> I'll speak to Simon and see if he's up for something similar to last year. It seemed to work out well for everyone and there is something fun about the bike vs car banter. Â


ain't we 2 wheels too many for this tour ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The story behind it.....

I work a with a few bikers. A few years ago we were all planning on going to the ring and one of them found Byrne-up. We heard good things about them so I asked if I could come in a car. No one had before but it all worked out fine and they gave me a different price as I wouldn't need luggage taken in the van, we couldn't do they same tuition etc, etc

The following Rob B3ves came as well and that also worked out well so they now include car prices in their list.

Last year we had four cars and the apres-ring banter between cars and bikers is great. I've taken many bikers around the ring and they love it. They're not used to lateral G-forces as they are normally cranked over. I've been offered a ride round on a few bikes including a Blackbird but I prefer airbags and seatbelts!!

p.s. I just them and they're all out and about today. I catch up with them on Monday.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> ......I've taken many bikers around the ring and they love it.


 

;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Looks like I'm coming then...better go and book those 2 days off.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the drag races away from the peages already......


Yep, we'll catch you up at every petrol station


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Things are currently a little pear shaped as the opening times have just changed! 

The weekend of 18/19 September now has the following open times (calendar HERE) :

17 fr - 14.15 - 19.30 
18 sa - 13.00 - 19.30 
19 so - 8.00 - 19.30 
20 mo - 13.00 - 19.30

???


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Seems odd Thers veru few full weekends open with the exception of bankholidays ??? But if we get there for early Friday afternoon going direct rather than taking detour :-X
We would still have the equivalent of 2 whole days :-/
Whats everyones feeling on this? then possibly taking a nice scenic route home on the Monday :-/

Your thoughts everyone ?
Jonah



> Things are currently a little pear shaped as the opening times have just changed! Â
> 
> The weekend of 18/19 September now has the following open times (calendar HERE) :
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

i'll can still possibly come along.. won't know yet :-/


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Seems odd Thers veru few full weekends open with the exception of bankholidays ??? But if we get there for early Friday afternoon going direct rather than taking detour Â :-X
> We would still have the equivalent of 2 whole days Â :-/
> Whats everyones feeling on this? then possibly taking a nice scenic route home on the Monday Â :-/
> 
> ...


Fine with me, probably better


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If you intend going from Friday to Monday then this works. I was planning on doing it as a 3 day trip so only having to take Friday off work.

I suppose a lunchtime Sat start does give the benefit of enjoying Friday nightor taking in some sight seeing around the track.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Seems odd Thers veru few full weekends open with the exception of bankholidays ??? But if we get there for early Friday afternoon going direct rather than taking detour Â :-X
> We would still have the equivalent of 2 whole days Â :-/
> Whats everyones feeling on this? then possibly taking a nice scenic route home on the Monday Â :-/
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me - equally happy to do a mid week trip ending at the weekend as there will probably be less people around.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Booked the 17-20th off work.

8)


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Return Ferries (Dover - Calais)
> Support van
> 3* en-suite hotel
> Breakfast
> ...


The above prices have been reduced by Bryne-Up!

It is now :

4 days (Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon)
Â£365 car & driver (*Â£20 cheaper*)
Â£165 passenger

3 days (Fri, Sat, Sun)
Â£315 car & driver (*Â£25 cheaper*)
Â£120 passenger

Also the cost is for the superfast SeaCat not a normal ferry. 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> The above prices have been reduced by Bryne-Up!
> 
> It is now :
> 
> ...


Will they still do the 'make your own way' option, like last year? I'd much rather go on Eurotunnel again - that Seacat parking experience the year before was a trauma I'd rather not repeat.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can I get everyone elses input before I go to them. Last time it seemed to change a bit as time went on.

Are we going to do the Byrne-up trip but preferrably make our own ferry crossing or are there any additional things we want to change?

Ta.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Happy to go with with the majority as usual


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

...apart from when it comes to which roads to drive down (and up and down again)!!

:roll: :lol: :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Are we going to do the Byrne-up trip but preferrably make our own ferry crossing ....


That gets my vote.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

I'd like to do this too . I spoke to Rob B3ves about this whilst on the IoM trip. Unless something drastic happens I won't post and not go, thus far I am 1 for 1 on saying I'll go and actually going.

Hope there's no cones :wink:.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

SteveS said:


> Hope there's no cones :wink:.


Cones are the least of your worries :wink: 









Photo courtesy of Ben Lovejoy's definitive 'Ring site at 
http://www.nurburgring.org.uk/


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

The other half of someone from work and his 2 friends are extremely interested in coming as well:

Elise 111S
911 Carrera
BMW ZM Coupe

Should be a legendary trip 

Scotty, shall we start getting confirmed numbers before approaching Byrne Up for the self-travel deal?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I agree we need to start separating the wheat from the chaff and seeing who's actually for this.

Where are we currently for definates? I'll try and go thru this thread tomorrow to see.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Wheat .


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Wheat .


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

So does that make me the third (shredded) wheat!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Count me in. Have a work mate who has just bought an SR4 Radical who wants to come too.

September is too far away though. If anyone fancies a strategic 'Ring visit in May let me know.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Have just booked the following via www.speedferries.com the new

Departure Route Vessel Arrival 
10.9.2004 14:45 Dover / Boulogne SPEEDONE 10.9.2004 16:35 
(I'm going out with a Lotus tour)
20.9.2004 17:30 Boulogne / Dover SPEEDONE 20.9.2004 17:20 
(coming back from the 'ring)

Total price including premier class upgrade both ways = *Â£90*

"SpeedFerries offers you the fastest ferry crossing and a more direct link between Britain and France.

The fast ferry, "SpeedOne", an 86-metre second-generation wave-piercing catamaran with room for 200 cars and 800 passengers crosses the Dover Strait in just 50 minutes and do 5 daily return trips from Dover. On this large catamaran SpeedFerries offers a superior travel experience for all passengers, as well as unique service concepts for families, and premier class travellers."

Get booking!


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Must read the Events section more often. I would like to go if that's Ok. Where do I sign up/pay to show my intent :roll:

Also, is it just a "boyz weekend away" ?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

ScoTTy, have you made any progress with getting prices and availability from Byrne-Up for the same bed, board & bbq arrangement as last year?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not yet. Since it seems like the same old guys and not much of an influx from all the "I drive my TT hard" guys I guess I can start firming it up.

Scavenger - it's normally "avec partners" so is it just you or for a double room?

p.s. I'll probably already be in Europe so will meet you out there (just like 'Der B3ves')


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Cheers Scotty,

I will ask the first lady if she wants to come and will let you know. Can you give me some details of what usually happens so I can sell it, I mean tell her about all the exciting things that she can do whilst I am hooning around?

Also, I was hoping to follow someone else all the way there as my sat nav can't read a map :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I can provide you with a good route but obviously I won't be in front of you. I'm sure at least one of the other guys wil lbe going over. Just don't follow Jonah!!  (or let him follow.... no that's cruel!! :wink: )

Basically have a nice drive down to the 'ring and possibly get one or two feeling laps in. 
Back to the hotel for ample food and drink and possibly a few videos of the ring to further tempt the appetite for the following day.
At some point go to bed and wake up all excited.
Spend a day going around the track and doing a bit of watching from some of the observation points on the circuit.
In the evening back to the hotel to witness some more footage but most of all to all tell each other tall tales or what happened, nearly happened or was about to happen but you was able to skillfully avoid.
etc
etc

We have previously been with a company called Byrne-Up who do bike trips but they are more than happy to accomodate us and it means we can use their guidance on laps plus a trackside base, tea & coffee, lunchtime BBQ, local knowledge etc, etc.

Always fun and an experience to be undertaken. The "Green Hell" is like nothing else.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I can provide you with a good route but obviously I won't be in front of you.


Phew, I wouldn't keep up :wink:



> I'm sure at least one of the other guys will be going over. Just don't follow Jonah!!  (or let him follow.... no that's cruel!!


Any offers would be greatly appreciated



> At some point go to bed and wake up all excited.


I remember waking up excited, but I was much younger then :roll:

As for the rest, drinking beer and talking b*ll*x, I do that alot 

Sounds great, sorted with the girlie, went along the lines of:

Me: "We are going to Germany in September"
Her: "You paying"
Me: "Yes"
Her: "OK"

So, can we book yet? I found the RUF fast lap of the ring today, I'm scared now


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Find a video from a drivers perspective and watch it at least 50 times (seriously). I guarantee you will benefit from this and even watching it this many times you will learn more and more.

That's todays top tip! :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Mrs R won't be coming neither will Jr (due in 11 days!) so it's just me this year.

Rob - are you over in Europe the week before then?

So it looks like Jonah, me and Scavenger on the Eurostar then? Shame that, I was looking forward to some drag races away from the peage against Beves and Scotty..... :twisted:

Just watched today's qualifying on Sky+ and kept pausing it to freeze the overhead shots so you can see the old circuit.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This weekend it's just one big carpark. :roll:

p.s. It's unlikely I'll be travelling out with you either as I may be doing a couple of weeks of hols/visiting relatives.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Mrs R won't be coming neither will Jr (due in 11 days!) so it's just me this year.
> 
> Rob - are you over in Europe the week before then?
> 
> ...


Guys! I'm not 100% sure i will beable to do this due to finacial situation.
so much so the car may have to go :? been try to put off the inevitable for the last few months and if some good fortune doesn't come my way in the next month or two i will have to pull out. 
Carry on arranging and i'll keep you informed.
Jonah


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Rob - are you over in Europe the week before then?


Yep, I'm travelling down with the Lotus folk to do the Stelvio Pass - see http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=25484 - and then spending a couple of days with my parents at their place in Italy before driving up to the 'ring


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If I can sort out my finances in time, I'll make the trip! Someone let me know when everything starts to get booked... 

And hopefully this year I won't have a bump a couple of weeks before hand


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Guys! I'm not 100% sure i will beable to do this due to finacial situation.
> so much so the car may have to go :? been try to put off the inevitable for the last few months and if some good fortune doesn't come my way in the next month or two i will have to pull out.
> Carry on arranging and i'll keep you informed.
> Jonah


Sorry to hear this.
Good luck mate. :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

jonah said:


> Guys! I'm not 100% sure i will beable to do this due to finacial situation.
> so much so the car may have to go :? been try to put off the inevitable for the last few months and if some good fortune doesn't come my way in the next month or two i will have to pull out.
> Carry on arranging and i'll keep you informed.
> Jonah


Sorry to hear that Rob - good luck.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs R won't be coming neither will Jr (due in 11 days!) so it's just me this year.
> ...


Rob, what better way to send the car off than a weekend at the 'ring! Hold onto it like Gordon Brown would his stealth taxes.......it'd be a travesty if you couldn't make it mate........ 



nutts said:


> If I can sort out my finances in time, I'll make the trip! Someone let me know when everything starts to get booked...
> 
> And hopefully this year I won't have a bump a couple of weeks before hand


Mark, get yo' ass down to the ring!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> ScoTTy, have you made any progress with getting prices and availability from Byrne-Up for the same bed, board & bbq arrangement as last year?





scoTTy said:


> Not yet. Since it seems like the same old guys and not much of an influx from all the "I drive my TT hard" guys I guess I can start firming it up.
> 
> Scavenger - it's normally "avec partners" so is it just you or for a double room?
> 
> p.s. I'll probably already be in Europe so will meet you out there (just like 'Der B3ves')


ScoTTy, any joy with this?

I know a couple of people through work who would like to bring their cars (M Roadster and Elise 111S), but I really don't mind if it's just us if it comes to it. I'll be going regardless.

All I'm worried about is that we end up overbooked when it comes to accommodation - I'd really like to see the bike guys again, much more fun than those stuffy TT owners 

Cheers


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

My brother wanted to bring his R1 when I said I was going (which pleased me cos I wanted to have a blast round on it).

Sadly he biinned it at Mallory park the other week, but on the plus side he is now looking for a track bike 

Anyone got a tow bar, he has a bike trailer ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Could somebody quickly sumarise this trip for me in terms of cost, accomodation, schedule, whos going etc etc?

The S might get a bit of a trip if i can fit it into my house buying budget....

Cheers


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I just trawled this thread and come up with the following :

Dates : Friday 17th - Sun 18th Sept '04
Ring Opening TImes : 
17 fr 14.15 - 19.30 
18 sa 13.00 - 19.30 
19 so 8.00 - 19.30 
More dates HERE

Expressed Interest (I'll add a '*C*' as people 100% confirm i.e. accept they are liable for costs if the subsequently drop out) :
[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
*C* Scotty & Kate
*C* B3ves & Stu

[smiley=thumbsdown.gif] (Gutted for you all)  
Jonah & Jason
Nutts
Scavenger & Partner

:?: 
B3ves 2 or 3 friends?
Stu's friend?
SundeepTT
Dubcat
Steves

Byrne-Up Costs :
Return Sea-Cat Crossing (Dover - Calais) 
Support van 
3* en-suite hotel 
Breakfast 
Evening Meal with wine 
Route to the 'ring 
Guides at the 'ring 
Ringside support 
Lunchtime BBQ at the 'ring

4 days (Fri, Sat, Sun, Mon) 
Â£365 car & driver
Â£165 passenger

3 days (Fri, Sat, Sun) 
Â£315 car & driver (Â£25 cheaper) 
Â£120 passenger

I left a message with Byrne-Up earlier today so hopefully I'll get details tomorrow on cost without crossing.

Please let me know if your 100% (that's 100 not 90 or 80 etc! :roll: ) on for this and I'll update this post as it comes together.

Scavenger - Unfortunately your brother wouldn't be allowed on with his trackbike as every vehicle has to be road legal.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

AAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

That's my daughters birthday  

I could have sworn that the dates quoted earlier in the thread weren't these :? :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Could somebody quickly sumarise this trip for me in terms of cost, accomodation, schedule, whos going etc etc?
> 
> The S might get a bit of a trip if i can fit it into my house buying budget....
> 
> Cheers


All i will say is its the best trip i've been on with the exception of Thailand :wink: , not just for getting to drive the Ring but the atmospher there and obviously good comapny, never a dull moment was had on last years trip with Scotty. Stu, and Rob and partners of course.
I'm still very hopefull i might eable to do this  
Jonah


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Please let me know if your 100% (that's 100 not 90 or 80 etc! :roll: ) on for this and I'll update this post as it comes together.


I am 100% (have already booked leave & ferries)
Gemma is doubtful but I'll probably book a double room just in case
I will check with the (2) other car owners over the weekend

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Gutted...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> AAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> That's my daughters birthday
> 
> I could have sworn that the dates quoted earlier in the thread weren't these :? :?


Bummer. I think this is where the dates were confirmed, after it was pointed out that the 'full weekend' of Sept 26th-27th was in fact Sun-Mon.



> There's only one weekend where the Ring is fully open in Sept 26th-27th so shall we pencil it in.





b3ves said:


> Rob, where does it say that? 27th is a Monday :-/
> 
> Byrne Up are going the prior weekend (18/19) and that suits me, but Stu is not so sure. I don't mind any weekend in September whether it's with Byrne Up or just making our own arrangements, but I definitely can't go in August.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Hi Paul,
> 
> Yes we do have space and would love to have you along. Price would be very similar to last year but can confirm exact amount when you know numbers, don't forget that we get superb car rates via P&O as well, but not eurotunnel.
> 
> ...


I really need people to start confirming so I can organise my own trip. If you're a definate "no" then please also tell me so I'm not holding out for you.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Paul put me down as a NO and if circumstances change i'll sort something out .


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Paul,

Stick a C next to me please :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Coool 8)

Just you or you plus one?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No :?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Oh ffs.

How things change in a day. Car in for service, new rear discs and pads (fine they are consumables) but master cylinder knackered (warranty expired middle of last month) and all 4 wheels are not round so 4 new wheels and tyres are required [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Sorry but scratch me from the list please Paul. If things change I will still try to make it but I am looking at a large wedge to sort the car out properly :?

You know, I started this message off all happy with "Me + 1"


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

B3ves,

Looks like just us again from this forum!! :roll:

Amazing not a single TT "driver" can make it. 

Are your friends up for it?

Heard anything from Stu or his friend?

SundeepTT - will you have your 911 in time?

Dubcat - ??

Steves - ??


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and I'm just a little fecked off! :x

I have be looking forward to this for a whole bloody year!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

What's the cut off date for this Paul? I might be able to make it but with a mortgage pending, its a bit difficult to commit at the mo.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's not a definate date but I intend booking up very soon as this is going to be incorporated into a holiday for me.

Of course just coz me and Rob will be booked doesn't stop anyone joining later on. I just means they'll have to do the booking and hope there's spaces. :?

p.s. If you come that will still mean no TTs!! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> B3ves,
> 
> Looks like just us again from this forum!! :roll:
> 
> ...


911 will be there.. i can only give you an idea much closer to the date.... :?

so please book all that you have to.... and if it does turn out that I can come I'm sure I can fugure out the travel logistics when the time comes....

but really depends on how sorted for the ring the 911 is by then...... :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

SundeepTT said:


> ...but really depends on how sorted for the ring the 911 is by then...... :?


Unless you're buying a shed, they're sorted fresh out of the box!

Hopefully you can sort it out and join us. :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I spoke with Stu and he and I will share a twin room.

I forgot to ask my friend at work re the other 2 cars (her other half and his mate). Have sent her a text tonight and will aim to confirm asap

Cheers
Rob

PS. Kev, if you book ferry through Speedferries it won't be an expensive weekend


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I've got verbal confirmation of the other 2 cars:

Ped(ro) + 1 (twin room) - Lotus Elise 111R
Sam + 1 (twin room) - BMW M Coupe

They will book their own ferries.

ScoTTy, if you could get some prices from Byrne-Up, we can go from there.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Did we decide how many nights?

Is it Fri, Sat, Sun depart Monday ?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Did we decide how many nights?
> 
> Is it Fri, Sat, Sun depart Monday ?


Yes please


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Paul,

Any update re room & board?

I'm just a bit nervous that we'll definitely get a reservation, especially now I see that SELOC are organising a trip to the Ring & Spa the same weekend and everyone's asking about places to stay.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Been a bit too tied up but I had a new guy start at work today so hopefully we'll all have a little more time.

I'll try and sort it tomorrow.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Been a bit too tied up but I had a new guy start at work today so hopefully we'll all have a little more time.
> 
> I'll try and sort it tomorrow.


Cheers, anything to keep this thread near the top


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

scotty

i'm now about 90% confirmed... 

can you recap the times of when we would be hitting the ring or is it assumed at anytime on the 18/19th ?

you were right no TT's this time....

regards


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

The times are :

Ring Opening TImes : 
17 fr 14.15 - 19.30 
18 sa 13.00 - 19.30 
19 so 8.00 - 19.30

So the only thing we can't do is Saturday morning but that means a good Friday night!!

I'm now awaiting for prices without ferries should you need this. I'll post as soon as I have an answer.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> Hi Paul,
> 
> It's Â£360 per couple. That covers 3 night's hotel (the usual one) breakfast
> and evening meals with wine. Ring side use of Base camp and BBQ both days.
> ...


Just received the above. It works out that they've knocked Â£75 off for not doing the ferry.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> > Hi Paul,
> >
> > It's Â£360 per couple. That covers 3 night's hotel (the usual one) breakfast
> > and evening meals with wine. Ring side use of Base camp and BBQ both days.
> ...


So just to be clear, Â£180 per person or Â£60pppn? If that's correct, great!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I asked for per person but only got the above. I'll try and clarify per person. I didn't think I had to get per night as I thought it was already a definate at 3 nights?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I asked for per person but only got the above. I'll try and clarify per person. I didn't think I had to get per night as I thought it was already a definate at 3 nights?


Per night was just me illustrating how cheap it is. If you can get confirmation that it's Â£180 per person (based on 2 sharing a room) for the 3 nights that's just fine with me 

Sorry for any confusion

Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm with you. I'll find out.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Here's a great guide to the ring. -> HERE (4Mb)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Here's a great guide to the ring. -> HERE (4Mb)


Wow, great find and a great use of a colour cartridge!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

ScoTTy, I take it they still have plenty of space? Did Heather say when we'll have to book/pay by?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I asked for per person but only got the above. I'll try and clarify per person. I didn't think I had to get per night as I thought it was already a definate at 3 nights?
> ...


Paul - as Rob said (as long as Gemma is def not coming?) we can share a room so count us in for sure - just go ahead and book - you got my work and home email so just let me know when you need some cash.

Rob, nice sig mate  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Here's a great guide to the ring. -> HERE (4Mb)


I hope you've been practicing with a copy of Project Gotham Racing 2


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm about to book for just Kate & myself and Rob & Stu.

Any others need to shout quick.

Rob - are you definate for sharing with Stu ? I thought Gemma was gonna be with you as part of your Eurotour.

The ring for me will be the end of a two week tour :

Visit to Audi factory in Neckarsulm
3 days driving some passes in the Alps (I've stolen some of Rob's Lotus tour route :wink: )
a few days around the Italian lakes (Como, Maggiore, Garda)
Monza G.P.
"The Eagles Nest"
visting relatives for a couple of days
then 2.5 days at the Nurburgring

The trip will include Austria, Belgium, France, Italy, Lichtenstein, Luxembourg, Germany and Switzerland.

I can't wait!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'm about to book for just Kate & myself and Rob & Stu.
> 
> Any others need to shout quick.
> 
> ...


The ring for me will be another f*cking legendary car trip.......at a rough estimate between the 4 cars (Sundeep, Paul, Das Beves and me) we have a combined 1,300 bhp!

[smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Rob - are you definate for sharing with Stu ? I thought Gemma was gonna be with you as part of your Eurotour.


Yep, definite sharing with Stu

I'm dropping Gemma off at Nice airport on Thursday 16th September before making my way back up to Germany.

Your trip sounds great - any chance we'll see you en-route?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2004)

a useful link...

esp.. 2004 new rules !

www.nurburgring.org


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Your trip sounds great - any chance we'll see you en-route?
> 
> Cheers,
> Rob


We're setting off on Monday 6th September and will be doing the Alps passes (Stelvio etc) on the 8th, 9th, 10th so I think we'll be just a few days in front of you all the time.

What is your itinary? How many days are you doing the "Selvio or Bust" route?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Your trip sounds great - any chance we'll see you en-route?
> ...


Friday 10th until Tuesday 14th morning when we get to Bra, Italy (see http://www.churly.co.uk/2004 route.html for route.) and then will peel off (geddit) to go see my parents in northern Tuscany.

We'll then leave for France on Thursday 16th morning for Gemma to get the 14:10 flight from Nice (about 2.5 hours away), after which I'll start making my way up to Germany to get there for Friday 17th pm rendezvous at the 'ring. I haven't decided a route yet - any recommendations?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'm about to book for just Kate & myself and Rob & Stu.
> 
> Any others need to shout quick.


Ped(ro) + 1 (twin room) - Lotus Elise 111S 
Sam + 1 (twin room) - BMW M Coupe

They are just waiting on info as to when and where to send their money.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Great news!

Can you start to gether their details and let me have them (and yours and Stu) :

Full name
Address
Email
Vehicle & Reg (in case they need it)

Also can you confirm all four cars are for the trip (as above) with out ferry.

Cheers

p.s. I got my route from that site. I'm using most of Sat, Sun and Monday from it. 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Also can you confirm all four cars are for the trip (as above) with out ferry.


Correct

Will email the details you requested separately asap.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It seems we now have an R32 (stage 3), RS4 (highly modded) and more now also coming from across some other forums. 

We should be a group of 8 to 10 cars. 8)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

SundeepTT said:


> I hope you've been practicing with a copy of Project Gotham Racing 2


Trust me, Nordschleife on PG2 quite a lot different to the real thing. Most noticeable is the lack of gradient - the real Nordschleife rises and falls ~1000ft. After months of getting through successive races to finally unlock it (I didn't have XBox live), I must say I feel a bit disappointed.

Still good fun though 

I'm changing my mind 

See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=18837

Anyone on this thread got XBox Live?


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

b3ves said:


> SundeepTT said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you've been practicing with a copy of Project Gotham Racing 2
> ...


Rob, sorry I recommended it, I was told it was a good likeness.

I'm so jealous of you lot driving on this fantastic track.
Re' the gradients, Did any of you see "Speed Sunday" a week or so ago ?

Johnny Herbert took one of the presenters around in a DB9. and the blind crest's just kept coming.

I was speaking to a couple of bikers from Liverpool today, who will be at the Ring the same week-end as you, GSX600 and R1. 
They did have madness in their eyes.

Have fun you lot.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I watched about 100 recorded laps before last years visit as I really wanted to learn it - more than from the previous visits. When I got there I was shocked by how steep it is in places. It's just an incredible place and somewhere you should drive at least once in your life even if just at 30-40mph.

75% or so of the track is made of blind crests and blind bends. It makes track knowledge king as you can't drive by sight. It does mean that the rule in the highway code about always being able to stop in the visible distance goes out the window. 

They don't call it the Green Hell for nothing but that's why people go back - it's just so challenging and rewarding.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

ScoTTy, I now have a request for another car (2 people). Pedro's brother Carlos + Porsche and 1 passenger 

I will confirm names and contact details separately, but can I please leave it with you to check with Heather that there is space available?

This is going to be fun


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Heather's cool with it all so far. I think we should get her details asap though as the more people the more risk of not being able to accomodate.

She's confirmed the single persons price of Â£180 for three nights 1/2 board and BBQ and use of Base camp (no ferry).


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Heather's cool with it all so far. I think we should get her details asap though as the more people the more risk of not being able to accomodate.
> 
> She's confirmed the single persons price of Â£180 for three nights 1/2 board and BBQ and use of Base camp (no ferry).


Great!

I have been promised the details for my other (6) guys by Monday. I will then send everything together.

Regs...Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can we do a recount of all the TTs attending? :roll: :lol:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Heather's cool with it all so far. I think we should get her details asap though as the more people the more risk of not being able to accomodate.
> ...


This turned out to be a mistake. It's still 4 guys but now spread over 3 cars - an Elise 111S, BMW MCoupe and Porsche 993 C2S. I saw Ped last night and the guys are SO excited. ScoTTy you'll get all of the contact details on Monday, as promised.

What a great selection of cars we'll have with us - no TT's though, weird that...


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Great news!
> 
> Can you start to gether their details and let me have them (and yours and Stu) :
> 
> ...


Paul,

Can we set up a list of cars attending please.

Also..........as we are meeting Rob and Paul at the 'ring, I need to know who is coming over on the *Eurotunnel * so we can all get the same booking.

So, can we list up asap who intends to travel over to the ring on *Friday September 17th * and I will get some ideas on euritunnel prices etc

Paul, can I suggest we get an email grouping together - will email you tomorrow.

Stu


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Can you start to gether their details and let me have them (and yours and Stu) :


YGM to your AudiS4 email address.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Paul,
> 
> Can we set up a list of cars attending please.
> 
> ...


Good idea

The guys who are coming out courtesy of me are going to take the new Speedferries from Dover to Boulogne on Friday morning (07.45 I think). They'll have an Elise 111S, Porsche 993 Carrera 2S and a BMW M Coupe and I'm sure they'd be delighted to have someone to meet up with for the drive down if timing suits.

It was me who suggested speedferries.com as that's the route that myself and many of the Lotus folk will be taking the previous Friday and on Monday 20th for the return.

Are you set on Eurotunnel?

_
SpeedFerries offers you the fastest ferry crossing and a more direct link between Britain and France from just Â£50 for a return ticket for a standard car including 5 passengers.

The fast ferry, "SpeedOne", an 86-metre second-generation wave-piercing catamaran with room for 200 cars and 800 passengers crosses the Dover Strait in just 50 minutes and do 5 daily return trips from Dover. On this large catamaran SpeedFerries offers a superior travel experience for all passengers, as well as unique service concepts for families, and premier class travellers.
_


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Rob,

Happy doing whatever everyone else is up to.

Who else is coming from here then (ie: from the UK to the ring?)

Sundeep?
Jonah?

Anyone else?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stu & Rob,

I saw your emails come in but was up to my eyes and ended up working late.

I'll be back to you tomorrow.

It doesn't look like Jonah can make it this year. 

Sundeep seems keen but no commitment so far.

In addition to us and Rob's pals, it looks like there's a few guys from tyresmoke and rs246. I'm going to Chelmsford for a meet tomorrow so hopefully some confirmations then.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Stu & Rob,
> 
> I saw your emails come in but was up to my eyes and ended up working late.
> 
> ...


No Jonah [smiley=end.gif]

Sundeep - come on mate it'll be a great trip [smiley=cheers.gif]

More people from RS246 and Tyresmoke....sounds good! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's time for payments!

If you call them and pay by credit card then there is a 3% surcharge (up to max of Â£10). Debit/switch cards or posting a cheque does not incur this extra cost.

Here's the booking form : HERE

This needs completing and faxing back to them 0871 7174242.

The contact details are :

Phone : 0871 7174141
Email : [email protected]
Address :
Byrne-Up Ltd
Conifers
Kiln Road
Prestwood
Bucks
HP16 9DH

They also have some other cars booked already so it should be a really great trip.

Any one reading this who hasn't already expressed an interest - you're more than welcome to come but you need to decide really quickly.


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Would you mind if I came to say hello on friday ??

The Belgian TT-club has a meeting in the Alsace and we are meeting up friday night in france (a 2 hour drive from the NÃ¼rburgring).

Problem is my GF doesn't know how long she will be working on friday :? 
If i can make it to the ring by 15:00 i'll stop by


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That'll be great. We'll be at the end of the carpark, overlooking the final long straight. We'll probably be there with a big white van and a gazebo for shelter from the sun (hopefully).

I'll drop you an message with my mobile number. :wink:


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I just paid mine and faxed my form. Stu, I mentioned on the form that I will be sharing with you but you'll need to fill out a separate form.

I've emailed the form and details onto the other guys and they'll be booking directly with Heather.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

From http://www.nbr.q-wert.net/index.php?id=275&month=9

17.09.2004, Freitag von 14:15Uhr bis 19:30Uhr

That'll be me arriving at 14:15 on Friday then


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> That'll be great. We'll be at the end of the carpark, overlooking the final long straight. We'll probably be there with a big white van and a gazebo for shelter from the sun (hopefully).
> 
> I'll drop you an message with my mobile number. :wink:


great, thx 8)


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2004)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Sundeep - come on mate it'll be a great trip [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


OK !

It is in the diary......

Now mixed with a trip to visit folk in Dusseldorf ! which will keep the mrs busy while I head south....

The only issue I have is the 993 have an apparent differential fault..... which will be sorted out next week... but if it turns out that in need a gearbox rebuild then it can only happen by about the 2nd week of Sept and they need about 3-5 days.... so should be done it time.... so it will be touch & go.......


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> I just paid mine and faxed my form. Stu, I mentioned on the form that I will be sharing with you but you'll need to fill out a separate form.
> 
> I've emailed the form and details onto the other guys and they'll be booking directly with Heather.


Didn;t get the form mate.....?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

SundeepTT said:


> Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> 
> 
> > Sundeep - come on mate it'll be a great trip [smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


Good man! Drop me a PM with your email addy oin..............we need to book ferries!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > I just paid mine and faxed my form. Stu, I mentioned on the form that I will be sharing with you but you'll need to fill out a separate form.
> ...


Sorry, by other guys I meant the folk who aren't on the Forum. For those who are, see...



scoTTy said:


> It's time for payments!
> 
> If you call them and pay by credit card then there is a 3% surcharge (up to max of Â£10). Debit/switch cards or posting a cheque does not incur this extra cost.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> SundeepTT said:
> 
> 
> > Stu-Oxfordshire said:
> ...


PM sent.... 

still trying to figure out if I'll be there for both Sat & Sunday...
:?

& whether speedferry or euroT..

but if I did speedferry I would prob' get the late thurs one...???

although I know a few chaps from the Porsche world who are coming down in GT3RS's..... (and with these guys, it's a case of forget the ring taxi they are far faster...) most who are off to a Spa track day on wednesday ! 

all I need is that Strut Brace, Techart cooling ducts & RSR mufflers and i'm sorted !


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I really hope you can make it. :wink:

We've all gone for an accomodation, track side support, lunch, drinks, etc package (see details earlier).

What are you planning on doing?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

If everyone turns up, it'll be a great mix of cars :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I really hope you can make it. :wink:
> 
> We've all gone for an accomodation, track side support, lunch, drinks, etc package (see details earlier).
> 
> What are you planning on doing?


Spoke to Byrne.. and seeing if they can sor out a package of only sat & sunday at the ring base camp + 1 night over saturday... 

my departure & return + how to/from the uk is still uncomfirmed...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Excellent - see you there!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

SundeepTT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I really hope you can make it. :wink:
> ...


Speedferries WAYYYYYY cheaper than eurotunnel and only 15 mins longer crossing time. 
Meet us there saturday dude!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2004)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Speedferries WAYYYYYY cheaper than eurotunnel and only 15 mins longer crossing time.
> Meet us there saturday dude!


looks likely...

and having spoken to Byrne today they tell me that the ring is scheduled (subject to change..) to open at 8am on that sat in sept.... ???


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> and having spoken to Byrne today they tell me that the ring is scheduled (subject to change..) to open at 8am on that sat in sept.... ???


unless they have some info that hasn't yet been published on the official Nurburgring site, the times are:

Datum: 17.09.2004, Friday von 14:45Uhr bis 19:30Uhr

Datum: 18.09.2004, Saturday von 13:30Uhr bis 19:30Uhr

Datum: 19.09.2004, Sunday von 8:30Uhr bis 19:30Uhr


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

that's what the guy from byrne said to me on the phone :?

but it makes no difference to me as I wont appear till lunchtime on the sat anyway


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

T-Minus 24 days......... [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm looking into buying nuTTs milltek exhaust and was wondering if someone would go to the trouble off bringing it allong to the ring ?? 

If not i would have to get it shipped over to Belgium ...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I would if I was going straight there but I'm afraid it would be too inconvinient to have in the car for our two week holiday leaving up to it. :?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Sorry, even if I wasn't driving halfway around Europe the week before, I wouldn't be able to fit it in my car


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

thanks, I totaly understand you can't carry the whole package on your trip 

Do any of you have an idea how big the package would be ??


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

himpe said:


> Do any of you have an idea how big the package would be ??


The photos from the following link might help..

http://home.comcast.net/~jbipes/ttr/exhaust.html


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Stu/Rob,

What time ferry are you on on the way back (20th)?


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Stu/Rob,
> 
> What time ferry are you on on the way back (20th)?


17.30 CET


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cool. I assummed that would be the one.

Â£80 return. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks allot for the info, but i have decided not to get NuTTs exhaust.
I would be to much trouble for both nutts, me and maybe the person involved to get it over here.

Can't wait to see you guys at the ring


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Paul/Stu,

Can you remind me what the name of the hotel is?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Posted: 24 Feb 2004 21:48


nutts said:


> We're a DEFINITE for the 18th/19th Sept!!!


Posted: 30 Jun 2004 21:40 


nutts said:


> AAARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> That's my daughters birthday
> 
> I could have sworn that the dates quoted earlier in the thread weren't these :? :?


Mark

I was trawling through the thread and found these two contradictory quotes from you. Am I missing something or did you really forget your daughter's birthday?

Rob


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Paul/Stu,
> 
> Can you remind me what the name of the hotel is?
> 
> ...


  I haven't got a clue!!

I know where it is (as I'm sure you do) but I don't know the name. I think the little village is called Wiesemscheid.

Map Here


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Looks like i'm not going to make it to the ring on friday [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Charlotte (GF) has just got here timetable, and doens't finish before 15.00 on friday. 
However, here timetable isn't final yet, so there is still some hope left. 

PS: Would it be worth it if i only arrived at 18.00 and stayed a few hours ? :?


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

b3ves said:


> Posted: 24 Feb 2004 21:48
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> ...


:lol: ... just another talk talk polisher... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Cool. I assummed that would be the one.
> 
> Â£80 return. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


ditto...... just need to work out what time on the 16th we depart..... prob' be the 16th night in Brussels

Booked the 2 days at the ring 18/19th with Byrne with the 18th night in the hotel (where ever that is..)

all going to plan.. so far.... Gearbox rebuild from monday ! (5 days..ish)

then getting Tech Art front brake cooling ducts fitted, a front strut brace & a shortshifter...

all ready by the 15th !


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Paul/Stu,
> 
> Can you remind me what the name of the hotel is?
> 
> ...


Das Messerscmhidt ?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Right fella's, last post from me.

I'm leaving in about 8 hours so I'll see you there.

I'm planning on getting there just after lunch on Friday 17th.

Have a good trip over and don't lose your licenses before you even get there!

See you soon. 

p.s. B3ves has my mobile number is you need it.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

OK so the above post wasn't the last one after all. I'm currently 1500 miles in to the trip and currently in Zell am See Austria. See you on Friday


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Right lads,

SunDeep's pulled out, Rob's in Italy and Paul's somewhere else in Europe so I'm probably talking to myself but hey.... :roll:

Refitted my Yokohama 17"s for the imminent trip across Europe, went out for a test blast....haven;t run them for a while wnd was totally blown away by the increased level of grip and sharpness they give the car (clearly blowing away BigJon's theory BTW). 
There's still a good 4/5mm of tread left on them despite 4 track days this year. Well, perhaps not on the edge of the tyre.....but in the middle [smiley=whip.gif]

Cannae wait  8)

Evo's rule :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Right lads,
> 
> SunDeep's pulled out, Rob's in Italy and Paul's somewhere else in Europe so I'm probably talking to myself but hey.... :roll:
> 
> ...


really gutted to miss out... but important something came up...  
Â£200 of booked costs I couldnt recover was not a big deal but with the car ready I was really looking forward to the ring...... defo next year..

roll on UK track days in between...

scotty & rob, i've PM'ed you details of the upcoming UK days.. stu has already seen it

regards and have fun at the ring.....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Gutted for you.

I'm sure there'll be a thread/post about our adventures when we all get sorted and pictures downloaded etc.

I really feel sorry for you that you missed out on this trip.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

No, when I made the first post, I really had forgotten that it clashed with my daughters birthday    

In my defence, I'm claiming temporary amnesia brought on by the enticing prospect of the 'ring 

Next year, I will post my date preferences with more care... I'm sick of missing the 'ring :x



b3ves said:


> Posted: 24 Feb 2004 21:48
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

fcuk you 



Sundeep993 said:


> b3ves said:
> 
> 
> > Posted: 24 Feb 2004 21:48
> ...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just another talk talk polisher :roll:



Sundeep993 said:


> really gutted to miss out... but important something came up...
> Â£200 of booked costs I couldnt recover was not a big deal but with the car ready I was really looking forward to the ring...... defo next year..
> 
> roll on UK track days in between...
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

nutts said:


> fcuk you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please dont tar others with your nonsense :lol:

fcuk you


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Gutted for you.
> 
> I'm sure there'll be a thread/post about our adventures when we all get sorted and pictures downloaded etc.
> 
> I really feel sorry for you that you missed out on this trip.


will look forward to how the adventure went.. good to hear you all came back in one piece..... most of the Porsche crew went up to Spa for the autotrack day.. although I have heard that one of the guys ina GT3RS wrote off his car on the way to Spa !

in the end Byrne were good enough to refunds their costs less an admin charge  but was unable to cancel the Speedferries & my other german Hotel costs :? but it was very much an 11th hour change....

although still an expensive week for the Porsche with a new Â£1.5k Diff & Â£1k of track upgrades but all ready for a mere 3.6 miles of bedford in oct  (scotty if you are interested in doing bedford IM me)

regards


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'll give Bedford a miss as I did it at Easter.

If you guys are really keen on the 'ring then there's a group on rs246.com going in October. They're doing Spa first then a day at Nurburg.

I personally think it's a little late in the season but it just means you have to be more careful. We had one wet morning and it just slippery but fun and dried out within a few hours.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

*WHEN* I finally go to the 'ring... I would like to go with a group of people that I know, to show me the ropes


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> I'll give Bedford a miss as I did it at Easter.


Is this mentioned in Sundeep's IM?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sundeep993 said:


> although still an expensive week for the Porsche with a new Â£1.5k Diff & Â£1k of track upgrades but all ready for a mere 3.6 miles of bedford in oct  (*scotty if you are interested in doing bedford IM me*)


This was in the post above minein this thread. I think you need reading glasses!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

LOL - no, I was just looking for the details, not a vague mention ;-)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=31121

Thanks to himpe 

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> LOL - no, I was just looking for the details, not a vague mention ;-)


http://fastrakdays.com/site/eview.php?e=20


----------

